# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  david beckham

## ro-55

hi i had a dream that david beckham was my friend, it felt quite real , what does this mean?

----------


## Chameleon

::roll:: 

It means that you and David are buddies in another reality.  He admires your footballing skills and has learnt much from you in the other dimension.  Whilst you might not remember fully your friendship there, he does.  Next time you watch him play football, see if he gives you a secretive wink or nod.  

 ::roll:: 

Cham

----------


## unclesirbob

Well the dream could mean lots of things. It could be about someone like david beckham in real life. A person who is super cool and famous within your life. Possibly not quite as famous but someone intimidating or well dressed. 

Did you meet someone very famous or important the day before? Are you due to meet them today? 

Ask little questions like that. But reallty dreams can have many meanings. 

------------------------
In order to understand dreams you need to understand neural networks. Neural networks are how the brain stores important information. The dream mind connects to something happening in your life by comparing it to something esle that has previously happened. Inreal life you may feel tired. So a dream connects to that event by comparing it to an event where you felt the same sensations. So your dream mind is saying "I felt as tired as I did when I was moving house".
These pages are especially helpful in showing you how to interpret dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php Interpreting dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php Triggers for dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php Dream dictionary
-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------


## ro-55

thanks for the feedback

----------

